# Negative cycle - what next?



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

I've just had my first cycle of ICSI... today got my BFN and what appears to be my period...

I'd already accepted days ago that it hadn't worked this time, I started spotting, and as this increased over a few days, all my symptoms went and I just *knew*...

Although I'm upset, I want to get on, phone the clinic, book in for my appointment to discuss what happens next etc....

I'm worried though that hubby needs some time? 

Will they make me wait a set amount of time before I can have an appointment/prepare to try again?

Should I wait a while anyway? Any advice appreciated!!


----------



## Lomosso (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello Mrs Jones,

I am so sorry you got a BFN, I hope you are taking care of your self. 

I was in the same boat as you a month ago. Have you spoken to your DH at all?  I was surprised that my hubby wanted to try again straight away!!  I'd suggest making an appointment with your clinic for a couple of weeks and take your hubby with you, so that he is part of the analysis and can make plans with you for the next step.  My DH and I had our after care talk with the doctor on Tuesday and it went fine and will be trying again in late April.  From what i understand most clinics recommended/stipulate that you have 2 complete bleeds after a BFN so that your body has time to recuperate, the drugs come out of you and your mind gets back on track. 


xxx


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the advice x x

I spoke to my hubby, and he is just concerned that he thinks I need a proper break before trying again as it's been so hard on me (Apart from the obvious, I've had every bloody side effect going lol)

Going to phone the clinic tomorrow and see what they say about going for an appointment.


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Mrs Jones, sorry to hear of your BFN   it is so hard!!

My DH said the same thing about me needing a break, I agreed for first 2 weeks and since I have started to feel better from the drugs I am so determined to start again ASAP with out FET but he thinks I am not emotionally ready, but it is getting easier!! Looking forward to my next appt is keeping me going, do you think it would help if you had something booked? The nurses did say come to the appointment but there is no pressure to take things any further if not ready, do you think your DH would agree to this?

Take care and give yourself a couple of weeks for your side effects to calm down and to come to terms with what has happend  

xxx


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

My hubby will probably go along with whatever I want tbh   lol

We've decided we're going to call the clinic tomorrow now, as we're both off work and will have time to talk about it etc. I think it WILL help to have something booked, it's something to focus on isn't it?

Thank you  

When is your appointment? x x


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi mrsjones

Sorry to hear about your bfn.... It's such a cruel journey  

Like you i started bleeding before my OTD and I just knew it was all over. I had my follow up last Wednesday and they said 2 bleeds before starting again but like some of the other ladies have said, I'm wondering whether to wait 3 just to sort my head out too??
That being said, one of the things my consultant wanted to do on the back of this cycle is a hysteroscopy so they can check my womb and lining as she thinks I may have an issue with implantation, I am not sure I would get an appt in time for my next cycle day 21 so will probs need to wait 3 bleeds anyway...

I agree with the others, go with DH to your follow up and if you have any doubts about starting, I would say just wait. It's only 4 more weeks and its better that than to feel rushed and no ready. You need to have your head and heart 100% in this process 

Good luck to each of you on your next cycles!! Lets hope these next ones are our lucky times xxx


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

Well we called the clinic today... but no answer :/ we left a message, guess we'll have to call back tomorrow. 

I don't really have any doubts about starting another cycle, if anything, I'd rather sooner than later! Just want this horrible process over and done with one way or another  but I guess you're right that it's better not to rush.

Thanks for the thoughts... I hope it works out for you too   x x x


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mrs Jones...did you manage to get hold of your clinic? 

Hope you are doing Ok xxx


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

Yep, and we're booked in for our follow up appointment on Thursday! When's yours? x x


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Great news!! 

I am back for nurse consultation for FET next Tuesday, also have counselling next week too-I can't wait!

Good luck with your appt, let us know how you get on.

xx


----------



## Mrs_Jones (Mar 5, 2013)

Post up re my appointment. Hope you're went ok!! x x


----------

